# Nurseries in Dubai



## Sarah Megan

Just a word about schools in Dubai. My son started nursery in Jumerah International Nursey and he has a delayed speech problem. Because he is a hyperactive child and needs a lot of activities of his choice, doesnt make him a retard, but the nursery informed us after 5 days he went to to the school out of the 15 days in total that perhaps he is not able to listen and pointed us towards autistism. We went to get his hearing checked and then we went further to see a psychiatrist, and all was fine with him expect hyperactiveness.

Although he is medically declared fit but I am highly concerned what to do now with myself? I just cant get over the thought of nursery labeling my son as something like a retard. 

Is there a good nursery to go in Dubai to avoid such unprofessional attitude. i have given up the fee i paid for the term but I wan my son to go to a good nursery where they have professionally trained teachers for kids of all types and not just kids who sit down patiently all day.


----------



## pamela0810

Sarah Megan said:


> Just a word about schools in Dubai. My son started nursery in Jumerah International Nursey and he has a delayed speech problem. Because he is a hyperactive child and needs a lot of activities of his choice, doesnt make him a retard, but the nursery informed us after 5 days he went to to the school out of the 15 days in total that perhaps he is not able to listen and pointed us towards autistism. We went to get his hearing checked and then we went further to see a psychiatrist, and all was fine with him expect hyperactiveness.
> 
> Although he is medically declared fit but I am highly concerned what to do now with myself? I just cant get over the thought of nursery labeling my son as something like a retard.
> 
> Is there a good nursery to go in Dubai to avoid such unprofessional attitude. i have given up the fee i paid for the term but I wan my son to go to a good nursery where they have professionally trained teachers for kids of all types and not just kids who sit down patiently all day.


Hi Sarah,

That is a horrible thing for Jumeirah International Nursery to do and I would suggest you contact the head of that place and just point it out. You may not want your child to go back there but if you bring this up with them, maybe, just maybe some parents in the future could be spared of this.

My son is a bit hyper too and needs to be constantly busy. Unfortunately I cannot give you any recommendations for nursery schools because in my opinion, they are all overpriced and really don't live up to standard. So I kept my son at home till he was 3 and sent him straight to KG1 at Emirates International School, Meadows.

How old is your son and where do you live? Perhaps I could check and see if there are any reputable nurseries in your vicinity.


----------



## LORNA101

*Nurseries in dubai*



Sarah Megan said:


> Just a word about schools in Dubai. My son started nursery in Jumerah International Nursey and he has a delayed speech problem. Because he is a hyperactive child and needs a lot of activities of his choice, doesnt make him a retard, but the nursery informed us after 5 days he went to to the school out of the 15 days in total that perhaps he is not able to listen and pointed us towards autistism. We went to get his hearing checked and then we went further to see a psychiatrist, and all was fine with him expect hyperactiveness.
> 
> Although he is medically declared fit but I am highly concerned what to do now with myself? I just cant get over the thought of nursery labeling my son as something like a retard.
> 
> Is there a good nursery to go in Dubai to avoid such unprofessional attitude. i have given up the fee i paid for the term but I wan my son to go to a good nursery where they have professionally trained teachers for kids of all types and not just kids who sit down patiently all day.


I think that you should try the Cocoon Nursery in Jumeirah - fully trained teachers. Speak to the head. The staff are fabulous. Best of luck.


----------



## simsaaj

Hi 
I was going through the reviews about the Nurseries. When I saw this one though it is an old one. But I could not stop myself for giving some correct and authentic info about JINS. JINS is now known to me for past 5 years. I have to say that with the change of the Head two years ago. It has absolutely flourished. And two of my children have graduated from there. As a mum and myself being a teacher , the place has absolute professionalism in all they do. When my son was 2 yr, his speech was not clear and I thought because his dad had started to speak very late so it was ok. But it was due to the observation the teacher did of him n how they involved their SENCO. The procedures n utter professionlism they showed in explaining to me n my husband that we took it seriously, my son had partial hearing in one ear and other ear needed a transplant. We took him to uk for an operation n he had intensive speech programme which the Nursery helped in carrying out. They even had a teacher attend the therapy sessions. And the therapist also did dozens of session in the class with my son. 
It's thanks to JINS my son has started main stream school and we are on last few months of therapy 
Sometimes it happens do that we patents are in denial and don't want to accept the truth. Withthe advancement of science and pace of life it is ok to have intervention. The sooner the betters. JINS I would say is the best place for children no hidden agendas the management and staff are very open about the care they offer the kids. A true Early Years Experience for the children.

Thanx
A greatf mum


----------



## Vento

As a father to a 2 year old im sorry to hear about your troubles.

We had our fair share of issues with out daughter, however nurseries around the world have always been able to handle the situation, due to their experience.

If any nursery approached me with similar situation, i would take it very seriusly. Not saying they are always right, but they do handle a lot if children, so i would take it seriusly.

Also, im not a proffesional in this area, but autism and retardation isnt exatly the same is it. If the nursery said that, i would be concerned. 

As for nurseries in general, ive visited quite a few in dubai, and there was a big difference, but i did see happy children in all of them. 

Good luck with your son


----------

